# Rivendale and Tissington Trail



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

This last weekend we went to Rivendale campsite in the Peak District. A beautiful location and the campsite is set in an old quarry.

Rivendale seems to be always very busy at weekends and is usually fully booked if enquiring last minute.

On telephoning Rivendale a young lady explained that we were very very lucky. They had just one pitch free.

It was a hard-standing pitch; which we were required to pay the full balance as apparently all bookings must be fully paid 28 days before.

On arriving the staff were friendly but despite pre-warning that we had a large tag-axle motorhome, our pre-paid pitch was too small.

We were given a long narrow wedge shape pitch which brought a whole new meaning to hardstanding.
The pitch had no elbow room, and barely any space to put the seats outside. If we'd have wound out the canopy, the legs would have to have been on our neighbours.

There was just enough room to get round the back and access the bike rack. A ride around the campsite and we felt very jealous of the tenters with their lovely green grass and acres of space.

The pitches are quite variable in size and style. Some are postage stamp size whilst others are football pitch size.

So we explained the situation at reception and asked if we could move pitch. Remembering that when booking, we were told, "You are very very lucky, we have just one pitch free."

The site was busy but by no means full?? 
We gave reception a few pitch numbers to choose from that would be able to accommodate our size. 
There was a pitch that looked like a runway it was that long and lovely green grass running along side. "No sorry, we're expecting a static any day"

Funny thing was though, the statics where on the other side of the campsite, and on the Monday when we left, the static had not arrived????

Anyway, we declined their new pitch offer, (a pitch number that I hadn't mentioned). And although it didn't taper in, it was still as narrow as the other one.

However, all that aside, Rivendale is a good base for Tissington Trail which is just yards from the campsite entrance.

The ride to Ashbourne was really enjoyable. I kept looking at the Trail. It looked flat, so why was I free wheeling???? Pedal three times and then freewheel for ages.

It was a lovely summer's weekend and Tissington Trail was very very busy, so basically it was essential to Keep Left!!

Time and again we came across parties walking abreast across the full width of the path.

Whether we were meeting them head-on or trying to pass them, it was impossible to guess how they would react and which way they would go. 
You are meant to use the bell to pre-warn them you're approaching. I felt a bit rude doing this. But many ignore the bells and instead wait for you to ask them to move over.

Having travelled some 8 miles, a rest, a scone and an icecream at the booth near the cycle hire place in Ashbourne we were ready for our return.

After a mixture of cycling, walking, being pushed, and complaining that UPHILL is something I am not yet good enough, or fit enough for, 8 miles and quite a few hours later we arrived back at Rivendale.

Four days later and the backs of my legs still hurt and it still feels that the saddle has not yet been removed.

Anyway, determined not to be beaten by the cycling thing, after Googling, "flat bike rides" I came across this Website. There's some really good photo's.

Here's a link to all 50 chapters 50 Quirky Bike Rides


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*riverdale*

Hi

We were thinking of going to riverdale (but after calowtop just down the road we are not too sure  ) in the near future, we have a 7.5mtr MH are there any pitches which you feel are big enough and what was your overall impression of the place

many thanks 
Paul


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Moonlight

We had a few days at Rivendale earlier in the year and certainly enjoyed its location.

But I'm not sure I like the site.

Paying in full in advance goes against the grain..I don't mind a deposit or even better when in France its pay when you leave.

We too were not happy about the pitch we were given and we have only got a small van. Also not allowed to change and there were a few better pitches available.

But as they say location, location...

Geoff


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rivendale is one of those sites that they know is good and therefore their attitude is take it or leave it. They have always been full/nearly full when we have been there.

Having said that all is not bad for the motorhomers as they were building a dump point when we were last there in February.

Derek


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live here close to the peak district, 3 miles away from the gateway that is ashbourne.

Tissington trail is a nightmare at weekends, walkers and cyclists just don't mix well on the narrow railway track bed, and some of the drops off the side are pretty dangerous for cycling off the edge of by accident.

There are simply not enough campsites in the area, all are full constantly.

The nicest parts have no campsites at all and some really missed opportunities.

with some superb tourist sites such as Chatsworth, Haddon hall, hardwick hall, etc etc, some beutifull scenery such as dovedale, milldale, the dams and the peaks, dark and white areas, caves and grottos and lovely towns like bakewell, buxton, matlock etc etc. 

Tourist board are useless.

and if desperate you can always camp on my drive. :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Or you can have a free night at Hayfield along side the Sett Valley Trail, I posted it in the database
Bob


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Rivendale*

Refering to another thread, Rivendale accept Camping Cheques.

You fail to mention the mountaineering abilities of the rabbits or the cream teas etc in Tissington. 
We live fairly local to the Peak District and have returned this morning from yet another trip.
So much to do and see, glorious walks, fascinating history, interesting villages and towns.
And some Excellent campsites.

Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Moonlight said:


> The ride to Ashbourne was really enjoyable. I kept looking at the Trail. It looked flat, so why was I free wheeling???? Pedal three times and then freewheel for ages.]


We cycled it earlier in the year. Having not pedalled for ages I did mention to our friends that we were going downhill even though it looked flat. I don't think they believed me until we came back!

JohnW


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Rivendale for us sits in the "Been there, done that, not bothered about going again" category.

Personally I don’t think that the site is as nice as it’s made to looks on the website. (Apart from the tent pitches) But then that’s only my opinion. 

As you can see from the picture, HARDSTANDING MEANS very rocky pitches and not gravel pitches.


----------

